# Bleeding From Ulcer AVF LUE



## medicalbiller36 (Feb 1, 2011)

Help! Can anyone direct me to the correct dagnosis coding for Bleeding from distal Ulcer AVF LUE. I am thinking of using ulcer of the skin NOS. 707.9. 


Thank you


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 2, 2011)

that's  left upper extremity arteriovenous fistula (AVF)


----------

